# Omg. It's so tiny.



## Anyfoot (Apr 18, 2016)

There are no words for this experience. My 1st hatchling is coming. 

Yesterday one of my redfoot eggs had a hole and a crack in it. So I moved it into its own tub within the incubator, set on wet paper towel. 
Today the tiny guy started to show us a bit more. 
So happy, this one is from the very first adult female we rescued. She is extremely pyramided, when we got her very underweight with poop the consistency of pee. Nearly 2 yrs later (this year) she's as strong as an ox. Actually I think she's the boss of the herd. 
She's laid 3 clutches adding to 19 eggs this year. Out of all my adults this was the one I wanted to have a hatchling from. 1st one is a keeper.  
Should I be spraying this neonate or leave it be? Thinking I should have put it in a smaller tub too.


----------



## elzeri123 (Apr 18, 2016)

That's so cute!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow.
Congrats


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrats!!! I remember my first. Its a very special moment. I kept mine too. Still have him.

Here are my tips for babies:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/


----------



## Jodie (Apr 18, 2016)

So exciting. Congrats!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Apr 18, 2016)

So, So cute. Cangrats. I would keep it too! One day I might have babies, if my female ever grows!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Apr 18, 2016)

This is so cute! Congrats! you must be very proud


----------



## kathyth (Apr 18, 2016)

How exciting! I can't wait to see a picture of him, when the hatching is complete.
Congratulations!


----------



## Carol S (Apr 18, 2016)

How exciting! I will never forget my very first egg to hatch (Russian).


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 18, 2016)

This mornings shot. Looks a dark one.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 19, 2016)

It's here.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 19, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> It's here.
> 
> View attachment 170833
> View attachment 170834


Awwwwwww! So cute


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 19, 2016)

Dawn is putting it on a clean moist towel in brooder box. 
So last few photos, then we will leave the little feller alone. 
I'm at work missing out on the fun


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 19, 2016)

Was that from a "normal" sized egg?


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 19, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was that from a "normal" sized egg?


 I'm not sure what normal size is, but this was from one of the smallest eggs. I'll measure another egg from that clutch when I get home and let you know the size.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 19, 2016)

I've got some that are like ping pong ball size.
I'm pretty sure that they are infertile.
Thanks.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 19, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got some that are like ping pong ball size.
> I'm pretty sure that they are infertile.
> Thanks.


These are about ping pong size too Ed. I had temp set at 85f, this took 144 days. 
Got some from another about golf ball size. They look like duds to me though(novis eye don't forget).


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 19, 2016)

Mine are at 82 degrees and holding at 75% humidity


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 19, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mine are at 82 degrees and holding at 75% humidity


 Same with humidity, occasionally it dropped to 70ish.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 19, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got some that are like ping pong ball size.
> I'm pretty sure that they are infertile.
> Thanks.


Just measured an egg from same clutch. 
Length is 1.55" and width is 1.34". So not round like ping pong.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks.
Those are actually larger and my five tiny eggs are pretty much round.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Apr 19, 2016)

As I have read on here, Never give up on an egg until it pops! Might be some nice babies even though they are small. Just a thought.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 19, 2016)

very cute! looks like a chestnut.


----------



## Dunskis13 (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm new to hatching could someone explain to me what the large lump on the newborn is?


----------



## Crzt4torts (Apr 19, 2016)

Do you mean on its belly? That is remaining yolk sac, should absorb over the days, then the shell seals shut over it.
I was advised to keep the baby on damp paper towels changed daily until the shell was closed, then moved to the habitat with regular substrate. (I use coconut coir for my baby Russians). My hatchlings had much less of yolk sac remaining than yours, took 1-2 weeks. for my guys to absorb and a bit longer for shell closure. I had them in incubator for a good 3 1/2 weeks on paper towels.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 20, 2016)

Have you ever "candled" your RF eggs?


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 20, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Have you ever "candled" your RF eggs?


Yes, I know it's advised not too, but how else do I learn without interfering? Novelty will where off. 
I have 33 redfoot eggs. From all these I thought 2 were maybe's. This is hatchling is one of the maybe's. 
I got so many different looking eggs, I'm struggling to know what's what, I guess that comes with experience. I threw one a way yesterday, it was obviously empty(very light in weight) and vertically transparent when lit up, I reckon I've got a few like that. Some look like they have dark shadows in them, guessing these are infertile and the shadows are just goo. 
I've only seen vains in one egg. Some have stopped chaulking half way. 
What made me think this one was fertile is after chaulking (weeks after)I could see half the top half of the egg was darker when lit up. I have another like that and about 4 that I'm thinking could be. 
I've got one egg that is mega dark in color, probably rotten.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 20, 2016)

Two of mine have what I think might be "chalking".
The other five look transparent and pinkish purple inside.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 20, 2016)

Sounds like you have a chance if your seeing some differences between the eggs, I never saw any vains in this one that hatched. All you can do is wait it out. How old are the eggs now?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 20, 2016)

29-33 days


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 20, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> 29-33 days


Still early then. I was told 125/150 days was average for reds. 
Have your females bin scratching around again yet?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Still early then. I was told 125/150 days was average for reds.
> Have your females bin scratching around again yet?


One of them is very restless. My male, however has stopped persuing them from what I can see.
I also don't hear the familiar clucking sounds anymore.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> It's here.
> 
> View attachment 170833
> View attachment 170834


Omg! Craig, you've got yourself a little Black Cherry??!!! How beautiful!!!! Congratulations Papa!


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 20, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Omg! Craig, you've got yourself a little Black Cherry??!!! How beautiful!!!! Congratulations Papa!


If that's a cherryhead, I'm Santa. Lol. 
Pearly, the momma is northern with very very dark skin and hardly any scale coloration, The Poppa is either one of my 2 northerns or some other male she has bin with over 2 yrs ago. She didn't lay eggs last yr so I was assuming it was one of my males. I could be wrong.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 20, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Omg! Craig, you've got yourself a little Black Cherry??!!! How beautiful!!!! Congratulations Papa!


You got me thinking now with your comment.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 21, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> You got me thinking now with your comment.


I just heard that while ago somewhere here. She sure looks like one. Really pretty!


----------



## Pearly (Apr 21, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> If that's a cherryhead, I'm Santa. Lol.
> Pearly, the momma is northern with very very dark skin and hardly any scale coloration, The Poppa is either one of my 2 northerns or some other male she has bin with over 2 yrs ago. She didn't lay eggs last yr so I was assuming it was one of my males. I could be wrong.


I don't know enough about different species/subspecies/locals to be guessing her genetic heritage. This will make me sound extremely ignorant but I have seen a picture of a very dark RF referred to as Black Cherry and never thought about it again, but must have made a connotation on my head associating the picture of black cherry fruit, black cherry at a casino (winning and that's what looking at your brand new baby made me think of... I gave her a name not realizing that Black Cherry was a certain type of colors/patterns.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 21, 2016)

Pearly said:


> I just heard that while ago somewhere here. She sure looks like one. Really pretty!


 I'll take more pictures when the yolk sack is fully absorbed. I'm color blind and struggle with some shades of color. On the head it looks yellow(what bit of color is there).


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 21, 2016)

I've seen black cherries mentioned before. Kind of thought it was just a selling gimic. May be wrong.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 21, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> I've seen black cherries mentioned before. Kind of thought it was just a selling gimic. May be wrong.


I have no idea if it's a selling thing, or the real thing, but Black Cherry is what went through my mind when looking at your new baby. I think I'll always call her that in my head: "Cherry"


----------



## hingeback (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow! Can't believe I didn't see this thread, but congrats!!! So adorable . Extremely happy for you. How are your homeana eggs doing?


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 22, 2016)

hingeback said:


> Wow! Can't believe I didn't see this thread, but congrats!!! So adorable . Extremely happy for you. How are your homeana eggs doing?


Thanks. All still in incubation.


----------



## hingeback (Apr 23, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Thanks. All still in incubation.


Any signs of fertility yet?


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 24, 2016)

I missed this thread earlier on but Congratulations Craig, s/he is beautiful!!


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 26, 2016)

1st weigh in today. 21g. Looks like the name is going to be Vader . Welcome to the Dark side. 

He's a right little fatty.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> 1st weigh in today. 21g. Looks like the name is going to be Vader . Welcome to the Dark side.
> 
> He's a right little fatty.
> 
> ...


You right! He's more Moccha than Cherry. Vader should suit him just right. How old is he now? Trying to gauge Tucker's age on arrival here. His belly scar had a lot more "raw pink" on it when we first got him


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 26, 2016)

Pearly said:


> You right! He's more Moccha than Cherry. Vader should suit him just right. How old is he now? Trying to gauge Tucker's age on arrival here. His belly scar had a lot more "raw pink" on it when we first got him


 7 days now. We will see how the plastron looks like in another week.


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 26, 2016)

So lovely! Those pics have made me really smile!
Such bright little beady eyes!


----------



## kathyth (Apr 26, 2016)

What a gorgeous tiny baby!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## Pearly (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> 7 days now. We will see how the plastron looks like in another week.


Wow! That's why my baby Tuck-tac didn't eat!!!! They must have shipped him just as soon as his belly barely closed off! Tucker must have been born in June then! They both (the babies) arrived here on June, 19th of last year. 
Craig, your little mocha baby is precious!!!!! Be sure to post pictures as he grows and meets his milestones


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 28, 2016)

Home sweet home. 

Eggs sack absorbed and now in his new world, he headed straight for a 5 minute soak and drink.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Apr 28, 2016)

He is just so cute. I love that darker color.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Apr 29, 2016)

So Anyfoot, if you were selling this baby, how much would you charge a fellow forum member for it? It sure is awfull cute and I do love the color! And I would love to raise one from a baby. And you cam PM me if you don't want to put it on the thread. Any Ideas?


----------



## Pearly (Apr 29, 2016)

I love those cooler Browns/the coffee colors on this baby. And she's very shapely! Just perfect shape! Love the face and her she'll is just gorgeous.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 29, 2016)

Cheryl Hills said:


> So Anyfoot, if you were selling this baby, how much would you charge a fellow forum member for it? It sure is awfull cute and I do love the color! And I would love to raise one from a baby. And you cam PM me if you don't want to put it on the thread. Any Ideas?


I'm keeping this one. Sorry Cheryl. 
I'm not really going into breeding. But I do want to learn every aspect of torting and hope to raise torts that can not be distinguished from captive or wild(is that not the ultimate goal). 
So any juveniles I get I was going to rear to about 2 yrs old keeping records and study along the way. Obviously I can't keep all torts so at some stage I will have to find good homes for them. 
Shipping UK to USA could be a problem depending on the airport's at your end. 

Straight answer to your question is. If I get too many hatchlings your are more than welcome to one(a dark one), but we would have to look at the implications of shipping a baby 1000's of miles.


----------



## JourneyN15 (May 9, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Still early then. I was told 125/150 days was average for reds.
> Have your females bin scratching around again yet?


I heard the same average. One of my Redfoot babies just hatched Friday on day 110. I wasn't expecting it for at least another 10 + days.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 9, 2016)

JourneyN15 said:


> I heard the same average. One of my Redfoot babies just hatched Friday on day 110. I wasn't expecting it for at least another 10 + days.


 What temp did you incubate at?


----------



## justin.notarianni1 (May 9, 2016)

congrats!


----------



## samsmom (May 9, 2016)

wow! how exciting! congrats!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (May 10, 2016)

Cool, congrats!


----------



## JourneyN15 (May 10, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Yes, I know it's advised not too, but how else do I learn without interfering? Novelty will where off.
> I have 33 redfoot eggs. From all these I thought 2 were maybe's. This is hatchling is one of the maybe's.
> I got so many different looking eggs, I'm struggling to know what's what, I guess that comes with experience. I threw one a way yesterday, it was obviously empty(very light in weight) and vertically transparent when lit up, I reckon I've got a few like that. Some look like they have dark shadows in them, guessing these are infertile and the shadows are just goo.
> I've only seen vains in one egg. Some have stopped chaulking half way.
> ...


That is so exciting! I love the dark coloring of your first! 
Don't throw the dark looking eggs away yet. Out of the 8 eggs I incubated this season two of them were bad and I knew it because they both started to grow mold on them, they both smelled and looked like this when candled:




The ones of mine that went on to hatch did darken and looked full when candled like this:


Also, none of my 8 chalked more than half way. 
I carefully placed the two I thought were bad in a small container by themselves but still in the incubator. I tried to give them a chance to develop, but in their own container so if they did explode, it was all contained. When I started noticing a foul odor coming from the incubator when I raised the lid, I knew they needed to be discarded.

I with you. Lol I'm a candler but only so I can learn and document. I never pick the eggs, but only crack the lid, snap a photo, and close the lid. Sometimes it takes a helper, but sometimes not.


----------



## JourneyN15 (May 10, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> What temp did you incubate at?


I have probes in my lidded containers in the incubator. I kept the temperature at 85 degrees. I also have an analog thermometer in the incubator itself, as a safeguard. It reads about 83-84 degrees. I've kept the humidity about 85 percent. I actually need to add a little water to the corner of my egg container to bring the humidity up just a little.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 10, 2016)

JourneyN15 said:


> That is so exciting! I love the dark coloring of your first!
> Don't throw the dark looking eggs away yet. Out of the 8 eggs I incubated this season two of them were bad and I knew it because they both started to grow mold on them, they both smelled and looked like this when candled:
> 
> View attachment 173008
> ...


Just need to confirm. 
Did all 3 of these eggs end up fertile? 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## JourneyN15 (May 10, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Just need to confirm.
> Did all 3 of these eggs end up fertile?
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Of course. 
No, those first two were bad and had to be thrown out. That third photo of the darker looking egg did hatch, though.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 6, 2016)

It maybe useful or useless information, but thought I'd share. 

This guy was 20g when he hatched. 48days later he weighs 35g and the egg tooth is all but gone, I can just see the tiny tiny pointed bit left. (not sure if you can see it on the photo's). It also proves to me the tooth is absorbed as they grow, not fall off which I have read before.


----------



## juli11 (Jun 6, 2016)

Good work! That shows you doing everything right with the small cabonarias


----------

